# Pit Bulls Attacked My Dog



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi There,

I was after a bit of advice about what to do.

I took my two beautiful blue staffordshire bull terriers out for a walk the other evening. My male is 1 years old and my female is 8 months old. They were both on leads and were sniffing about quite happilly when two pitbull terriers came out of an unsecured garden and attacked my female. The smaller pitbull very nearly got knocked down by a passing car in the process. The driver had to do an emergency stop. One of the other pitbulls tried to get at my female when the other was on top of her, but luckilly by big male threw it to one side and held it down (this was on my command). He didn't bite or attack the pitbull. I am convinced he thought it was a bit of play fight as his tail was wagging!

Anyway, the owner came running out of his tiny one bedroomed upstairs flat and apologised. I gave him an ear full anyway. He must of been about 20 years old. One of the dogs was castrated, the other one (who was attacking my female), was not.

I am a dog lover and pitbulls are very loving dogs with owners who can control them and give them the attention they deserve.

Now I am in two minds to report the owner for having an illegal animal. I do not want to see the dog destroyed as I am a dog lover and think with the correct training and care, could be rehomed. Also, I do not like the fact they are kept in a tiny one bedroomed upstairs flat with no room to exercise. I've had big dogs for years and never had any problems as I've always socialised and conditioned from puppies.

My female had a bump on her head and a scratch on her neck. Nothing serious. But if I didn't have my male with me, I fear what would of happened. I hated to do this, but I kicked the attacking pitbull quite forcefully in its jaw, face and ribs. I felt bad about this but I doubt the dog felt it.

Any advice what to do would be appreciated as this boy should not have dogs like that.

Thanks - hope someone can help!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to say I think I would report it.
I just keep thinking what if it had been a little old lady with a couple of Yorkies walking past. or what if the car driver had been involved in an accident because of it.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Are you in the UK? I imagine that theses dogs were Staff X's not true pitbulls- not that it matters.
No advice as it is up to you- BUT kicking an attacking dog of this nature IS NOT the way to deal with a fight, it can actually cause them to become more aggressive and frienzied in their attack.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

How exactly do you know they were pitbulls?

Also you say your dog pinned the other one down 'on your command'. What exactly is this command you've apparently taught your dog?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I would report them - you don't have to say they were pitbulls but they were dangerously out of control regardless of breed. Fight aside, what if the car drive had had an accident and been injured?


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Sorry to say I think I would report it.
> I just keep thinking what if it had been a little old lady with a couple of Yorkies walking past. or what if the car driver had been involved in an accident because of it.


Or a child with a couple of dogs (we see that alot around my end). U have to think what if a few days/weeks down the line they do it again but this time seriously hurt not just a dog but a person, how would you feel knowing you knew about their issues? Thats how i would look at it!

My cousin has a vicious gsd who actually jumped through a window to get at a cat and he thought it was funny. Well i reported the dog cos my thinking was what if it was a kid he was after!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> How exactly do you know they were pitbulls?
> 
> Also you say your dog pinned the other one down 'on your command'. What exactly is this command you've apparently taught your dog?


I must admit I thought that too, and suspect if the dog was able to pin the other down so easily, it was not necessarily a sustained attack. However, regardless of breed, these dogs were out of control and a danger to the public and road users.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Are you saying that your dogs are trained for dog fighting so they will pin another dog down on your command?????????????????????????????????

I am sure you know this is an illegal activity no matter what the breed.

If these dogs are pitbulls or of type and were outside without being muzzled then they should be reported, if you are wrong, there is no problem, if you are correct then the appropriate action will be taken.

It does not matter what YOU like regarding how people keep their dogs, many people keep dogs in a one bedroomed upstairs flat very successfully and responsibly as they cannot afford bigger housing.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

wacky69 said:


> Or a child with a couple of dogs (we see that alot around my end). U have to think what if a few days/weeks down the line they do it again but this time seriously hurt not just a dog but a person, how would you feel knowing you knew about their issues? Thats how i would look at it!
> 
> My cousin has a vicious gsd who actually jumped through a window to get at a cat and he thought it was funny. Well i reported the dog cos my thinking was what if it was a kid he was after!


NO NO NO NO NO! Just because a dog is DA (that's dog aggressive) does not mean it will definitely become a child eater. :incazzato:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> I must admit I thought that too, and suspect if the dog was able to pin the other down so easily, it was not necessarily a sustained attack. However, regardless of breed, these dogs were out of control and a danger to the public and road users.


Honestly I wonder if the OP's supposed female dog has been spayed and if not is about to go into heat hence the in tact male wanting to get to her so badly.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> NO NO NO NO NO! Just because a dog is DA (that's dog aggressive) does not mean it will definitely become a child eater. :incazzato:


believe me that dog was vicious. He had my aunty pinned to the wall going at her and my mam asked my other aunty (my cousins mam) to get him and her reply was no he will bite me! So he was totally vicious. If you went to their door he would try to jump the fence to get to you. I wouldnt report a dog for being DA as my friends is and he is the sweetest dog in the world. Bt honestly my cousin thinks its funny that he go's for ppl. He got him as a status dog and its horrible cos with another owner 'butch' would have been a brilliant dog.

bout the kid walking dogs as an alternative to someone saying an old woman. wht i ment was they wouldnt be equipped to deal with a situation like that and is more likely to get hurt in the crossfire!


----------



## Tinkle (Mar 3, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Are you in the UK? I imagine that theses dogs were Staff X's not true pitbulls- not that it matters.
> No advice as it is up to you- BUT kicking an attacking dog of this nature IS NOT the way to deal with a fight, it can actually cause them to become more aggressive and frienzied in their attack.


Lexie, what should you do? I've always wondered how I would stop an attack if I ever needed to? Thanks


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tinkle said:


> Lexie, what should you do? I've always wondered how I would stop an attack if I ever needed to? Thanks


Its VERY hard. Especially if you are alone/ not in a house. There are lots of "methods" like water, picking up the back legs and pulling them apart, finger up the bum (!!), break sticks etc etc. I have never personally had to break up a fight, so imagine you just go with what your instinct tells you to at the time.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

The OP seems to have determined quite a lot about the dogs and owners in what must have been a relatively short space of time....and first post too  

Can you define "attacking" I haven't read anything to suggest that the dogs approached in an aggessive manner. Yes, the behaviour sounds like it wasn't welcomed but were the dogs actually biting/growling, etc?

I would like to know more about the circumstances before passing judgement.

Take heed of Smokeybears post. Training your dog in the way that you have seems a little dodgy to me too.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Lexiedhb said:


> NO NO NO NO NO! Just because a dog is DA (that's dog aggressive) does not mean it will definitely become a child eater. :incazzato:


I totally agree with you there... but you also have to think what 8st of pure muscle could do to a kid or frail older person if they are determined to get to their dog for example! I dont think a DA dog would deliberately harm a person but the possibility of accidental injury is extremely high if they have an irresponsible owner.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I totally agree with you there... but you also have to think what 8st of pure muscle could do to a kid or frail older person if they are determined to get to their dog for example! I dont think a DA dog would deliberately harm a person but the possibility of accidental injury is extremely high if they have an irresponsible owner.


True enough- cant say a Pit would weigh 8 stone tho! Is true of any bigger dog, a bouncy Lab could easily knock someone over being "friendly"


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi There,

Thanks for getting back to me - very much appreciated.

Let me make this clear - *I DO NOT FIGHT MY DOGS*. I am an animal lover and love my dogs dearly. I hope all dog owners who fight their dogs, go to hell. I know I shouldn't of kicked the pitbull, but I was so scared. It was to no avail. I was mortified by all of this. People who fight my dogs make my blood boil.

Sorry I should of been more clearer when I said 'on my command.' My dogs have never been attacked before, nor attacked other dogs. When my dogs are playing, my male looks to me for approval whether he can play or not. I say to him 'go on then' (in a playful way) and he happily plays with other dogs and runs for his sticks, brings them back for etc .... I honestly think he thought this was a play situation. He didn't bite, he didn't even show his teeth. His tail was wagging. I've never trained him to do this by the way. He is a very affectionate boy. I'm not sure why he does this. He started doing it at around 8 months old. My female finished her first season about 3 weeks so she isn't due for a while yet. Maybe the dog could still smell her?? I'm in the UK by the way.

The flat where the owner lives, there is a communal garden area where they are let out to use the toilet. There are gates, but not secure enough. Also there are numerous other dogs in the same area.

I asked the owner what breed they were and he said pitbulls. I questioned the smaller dog who is castrated - I'm sure he was cross. There is no question that the bigger dog was a pitbull - this one was not castrated. I'm sure it was a red nose pitball.

I just feel sorry for the dogs.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Tinkle said:


> Lexie, what should you do? I've always wondered how I would stop an attack if I ever needed to? Thanks


My OH always carries some drum sticks round with him when we go out walking. If a dog fight were to happen the theory is you stick a drum stick under the dogs collar and twist so cut off the air supply. Not 100% fool proof by any means but better than putting your hand in the middle of it and getting bitten.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

ps: it was an attack. The bigger dog saw my dogs, ran out of the garden growling, snarling and teeth bared throughout. There was no face-to-face confrontation or sniffing, he went straight for her.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Fayld said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me - very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Regardless of the breed the dogs were out of control and I would report to the dog warden. As dog owners we all have a duty to ensure our dogs are under control when out in public. Putting aside dog aggression, there are many possible scenarios that could have caused injury or risk to human life too, so IMO this owner needs a reminder of his responsiblities of dog ownership.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> My OH always carries some drum sticks round with him when we go out walking. If a dog fight were to happen the theory is you stick a drum stick under the dogs collar and twist so cut off the air supply. Not 100% fool proof by any means but better than putting your hand in the middle of it and getting bitten.


And hope the other dog has a collar on, a lot of dogs round here dont


----------



## ddb owner (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahh think it a awful situaton to find yourself in and totally agree its a very scary thing to try and break up a dog fight!!! You just reacted naturally and so did your dog by the sound of it i totally get what you mean by on your command he dealt with the other dog!!!! My dog would be the same!! I think you do need to report it just because of the owner!! i no someone with a pitbull but she is very responsible with him and therfore can turn a blind eye but if any dog escaping and attacking for any reason then the owner needs some help!!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

mumof6 said:


> And hope the other dog has a collar on, a lot of dogs round here dont


Aye true, I saw a dog fight the other day and they both had to be picked up by their harnesses, thank god they were small enough and had harnesses on or breaking them up would have been a nightmare. If any dog attacked mine without a collar on I'd find it hard to hold myself back, I always wear big army boots while walking just incase.

As for the OP I would suggest it was the scent of your female dog, be more careful in the future if you're not planning on getting her spayed.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks - I haven't taught my dog to do it. Even when I throw his stick, he waits till say 'go on then' and he runs off with his tail in the air, then runs back, drops his stick and the stick throwing starts again. This can go on for hours sometimes!!!

I am going to report it. After reading everyones posts, I'm positive it is the right thing to do. It has been on the forefront of my mind all weekend and has been really stressing me out. I'm in the UK so if any one from the UK knows how to go about this, please let me know. Do you start with the police, dog warden, RSPCA .......?? I've never reported such things before.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Fayld said:


> Thanks - I haven't taught my dog to do it. Even when I throw his stick, he waits till say 'go on then' and he runs off with his tail in the air, then runs back, drops his stick and the stick throwing starts again. This can go on for hours sometimes!!!
> 
> I am going to report it. After reading everyones posts, I'm positive it is the right thing to do. It has been on the forefront of my mind all weekend and has been really stressing me out. I'm in the UK so if any one from the UK knows how to go about this, please let me know. Do you start with the police, dog warden, RSPCA .......?? I've never reported such things before.


With a pitbull the police would be interested, as would a dog warden so either would do.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it likely the dog would be destroyed?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Fayld said:


> Is it likely the dog would be destroyed?


If it is a pit and it's not licensed then yes.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Aye true, I saw a dog fight the other day and they both had to be picked up by their harnesses, thank god they were small enough and had harnesses on or breaking them up would have been a nightmare. If any dog attacked mine without a collar on I'd find it hard to hold myself back, I always wear big army boots while walking just incase.
> 
> *As for the OP I would suggest it was the scent of your female dog*, be more careful in the future if you're not planning on getting her spayed.


Totally agree, highlighted in bold.

To the OP and anyone else who is interested in how to break up a dog fight.

The wheel borrow method is IMO is the most effective and safest way to break up a fight. The only downfall of this is if both dogs refuse to let go you will need two people.

I will base this scenario on one dog unwilling to let go (although the same applies for both dogs unwilling to let go but with two people). Pick the offending dog up by the back of the legs, move back and walk around in a circle until offending dog has released their grip. By doing this the dog is forced to walk sideways on their front legs.

Unfortunately, I have had to use this method twice on my own dogs in the past and it does work.

See link for more information.

The Correct Way to Stop a Dog Fight


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Fayld said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I was after a bit of advice about what to do.
> 
> ...


I would have done exactly the same.

I would report it, if your dog was smaller it could have killed her.

To be honest it wouldn't bother me if they were PTS, they are clearly dangerous. 
Just my opinion, I hope it does not upset anyone


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on how to break up a fight. Very useful indeed. Someone said to me if a male dog attacks, pinch it's balls? Very silly if you ask me because you're putting yourself in the line of fire for a nasty bite.

Also, I would like peoples opinion on muzzles. Should dogs be muzzled when out walking?


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Fayld said:


> Thanks for the tip on how to break up a fight. Very useful indeed. Someone said to me if a male dog attacks, pinch it's balls? Very silly if you ask me because you're putting yourself in the line of fire for a nasty bite.
> 
> Also, I would like peoples opinion on muzzles. * Should dogs be muzzled when out walking*?


I would start a new thread about that if I were you, you would probably get more replies.

I don't think dogs should be muzzled unless thay are aggressive, then they should be on a short lead with a muzzle.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Fayld said:


> Thanks for the tip on how to break up a fight. Very useful indeed. Someone said to me if a male dog attacks, pinch it's balls? Very silly if you ask me because you're putting yourself in the line of fire for a nasty bite.
> 
> Also, I would like peoples opinion on muzzles. Should dogs be muzzled when out walking?


There are many reasons a muzzle would be appropriate. If your dog is aggressive would be the worst one, others include scavenging, chasing wildlife or playing too rough. If none of these are a problem then I don't see the need for a muzzle personally.


----------



## ddb owner (Apr 11, 2012)

Fayld said:


> Thanks for the tip on how to break up a fight. Very useful indeed. Someone said to me if a male dog attacks, pinch it's balls? Very silly if you ask me because you're putting yourself in the line of fire for a nasty bite.
> 
> Also, I would like peoples opinion on muzzles. Should dogs be muzzled when out walking?


think some dogs need muzzles when out walking but really depends on the dog yours dont sound like they need a muzzle!! we had a english bull terrier and muzzled him as he could be snappy and wasny used to people stroking him so felt it was better??


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

dandogman said:


> I would have done exactly the same.
> 
> I would report it, if your dog was smaller it could have killed her.


YOU could MAY well make a fight worse if you do this!


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah I will start a new post. And it's great to see all the pictures of your beloved dogs :yesnod:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> YOU could MAY well make a fight worse if you do this!


I understand that, but its just the natural reaction. Anyway now thanks to this thread, I know how to do it properly


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

I would report it too..but don't know how far it will go...Wardens didnt want to know about Same attacker and the police still haven't spoke to the guy and its been months.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Obviously I wasn't there but it doesn't sound like an attack to me from what's been described. Handbags at most. If the two alleged pit bulls were actually attacking then your bitch would've come away with a lot worse than a scratch and I doubt your other dog would start playing in an attack situation!

The two dogs, regardless of breed or type, whether attacking or not were not on a lead on a public highway by the sounds of it so should be reported IMO.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

wacky69 said:


> My cousin has a vicious gsd who actually jumped through a window to get at a cat and he thought it was funny. Well i reported the dog cos my thinking was what if it was a kid he was after!


I hate this argument ^^^^^^.



Lexiedhb said:


> NO NO NO NO NO! Just because a dog is DA (that's dog aggressive) does not mean it will definitely become a child eater. :incazzato:


Agree with Lexiehb.

I truly think that Kilo would do some serious damage to a cat, although with patient training he is very much better BUT it doesn't mean that he will 'go after' children :incazzato:.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a slight scepticism about this thread........

does anyone else?


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Why are you uncertain? I am simply after advice about whether the incident should be reported or not. I've never witness such a thing when walking my dogs and as you can imagine, it wasn't a pleasant experience at all. I just want advice about what to do, advice to the point and to avoid post wars.

Thank you.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Fayld said:


> ps: it was an attack. The bigger dog saw my dogs, ran out of the garden growling, snarling and teeth bared throughout. There was no face-to-face confrontation or sniffing, he went straight for her.


In that case you are very lucky that your dog didn't sustain any nasty injuries. Aggressive attacks, and especially sustained attacks as yours appears to have been where you were unable to separate the dogs, usually end much much worse.

Yes, the dog should be reported and more fool the owner for openly admitting to owning PB's and sadly not protecting his own dogs from the inevitable fate that now awaits them.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> If it is a pit and it's not licensed then yes.


I could be wrong, but I believe that even if licensed the dogs will now be destroyed as the owner would have breached the conditions of owning them by not having them muzzled in public.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe that even if licensed the dogs will now be destroyed as the owner would have breached the conditions of owning them by not having them muzzled in public.


There's no real proof of that though is there? Her dog could have a scratch from anything.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

It's amazing the amount of people who will tell you their dog is a pit, but no I very much doubt that these dogs were pure pits. I have seen alot of badly bred staffs with RED noses trying to be passed off as pits.

Regardless of that you still need to report it


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

pogo said:


> It's amazing the amount of people who will tell you their dog is a pit, but no I very much doubt that these dogs were pure pits. I have seen alot of badly bred staffs with RED noses trying to be passed off as pits.
> 
> Regardless of that you still need to report it


I've come across quite a few people claiming their dogs were pits. :rolleyes5:


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

I asked the owner if the bigger Pit was castrated. He said "no, I don't want to depress him.' He said his other was castrated.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Fayld said:


> I asked the owner if the bigger Pit was castrated. He said "no, I don't want to depress him.' He said his other was castrated.


Castrating him has nothing to do with it, I'm not castrating Harvey so what?


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

So if they are registered, they don't have to be castrated in the UK? You see this is why I am posting on here - I don't know enough to make my decide what I should do


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Fayld said:


> So if they are registered, they don't have to be castrated in the UK? You see this is why I am posting on here - I don't know enough to make my decide what I should do


Pretty sure pits in this country have to be castrated even with a license. I really doubt he has a pit, he's probably just a knob.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

It sounds like you had a lengthly conversation with the owner about the dogs.

If you are not happy about reporting them they why didnt you voice your concerns with him? 

Im sorry to hear your dogs were attacked, think you and your dogs lucky that this "snarling, teeth bearing pitbull" didnt do any more damage to your dogs. 

I find it amazing that your bitch didnt get seriously hurt and that your dog didnt protect her aggressively.

I know full well that if one of my dogs were being attacked then the others would also get stuck in and attack the attacker(s).


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Fayld said:


> One of the other pitbulls tried to get at my female when the other was on top of her, but luckilly by big male threw it to one side *and held it down* (this was on my command). *He didn't bite* or attack the pitbull. I am convinced he thought it was a bit of play fight as his tail was wagging!





Fayld said:


> I honestly think he thought this was a play situation. He didn't bite, he didn't even show his teeth. His tail was wagging.





Fayld said:


> ps: it was an attack. The bigger dog saw my dogs, ran out of the garden growling, snarling and teeth bared throughout. There was no face-to-face confrontation or sniffing, he went straight for her.


1. Just because a dog is wagging his tail doesnt mean hes happy or playing.
2. I would love to know how your male was able to hold down an attacking pit bull without using teeth. Even in play most dogs use teeth.
3. I am curious as to how your dog could be confused about the attacking dogs intentions. I have yet to meet a dog who finds himself in the middle of being attacked by another dog who didnt recognize the attack for what it was. 
4. What are your qualifications for breed identification? You were able to procure the dogs pedigree while you were separating a four dog fight?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Fayld said:


> So if they are registered, they don't have to be castrated in the UK? You see this is why I am posting on here - I don't know enough to make my decide what I should do


This should have NAFF all to do with the breed of dog. You were "attacked" by out of control dogs- this is what needs to be reported, not the fact that they may or may not be a Pit/badly bred staff/am bull/ some sort of bull breed.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Fayld said:


> So if they are registered, they don't have to be castrated in the UK? You see this is why I am posting on here - I don't know enough to make my decide what I should do


The conditions to which an owner has to adhere to, if a dog is a pitbull is as follows:-

1. Has to be neutered, tattoo and insured.

2. No person to breed or breed from the dog.

3. No person shall sell, exchange or advertise the dog.

4. Allow the dog to be walked in a public place without a muzzle or on lead.

5. Abandon the dog or allow the dog to stray.

When the new laws came in place regarding banning pitbulls (&other breeds) there was a voluntary register for those owners who already owned pitbulls to place the dog on to the register. However this register was closed in 1991. However, it is now at the courts discretion as to whether or not you can keep a pitbull.

HTH and for further information, check out the link

Doglaw - Dangerous dogs (pit bull types) : Section 1 & 4B Dangerous Dogs Act 1991


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

I response to your numbered points ouesi:

2. My male had the dog on it on its back, on the floor with his mouth around his throat. He didnt break the skin as the owner checked him out after he had put the bigger dog indoors. My male dog does this with my female when they are playing. This was the smaller dog, not the bigger dog.

3. I have mentioned, quite a few times now, that this has never happened to me or my dogs before and I have had dogs all of my life. And again, this is why I am posting on here and why I registered. For advice. We are all dog lovers here and I need advice as I could potentially be condemning a dog to death by reporting it. I dont want to be judged or criticised for trying to do the right thing. I was innocently walking my dogs, on their leads.

4. Im no expert when it comes to Pitbulls I fully admit this. My dogs in the past have been Rotties, Staffords and Dobermans that all lived to ripe old ages. The smaller of the dogs (as mentioned in a previous post if you read back), I think was a mixed breed. This is the dog the owner said was castrated. After seeking advice all weekend and speaking to Pitbull owners and explaining the appearance of the bigger dog, I am pretty sure it was a pitbull.

I did voice my concerns about the dogs being able to roam so freely and near a busy road (as I would with any breed of dog), but forgive me, I was a little stressed and upset to what had just taken place. Also, the dogs DID NOT attack me  I just wanted to make that clear.

Lexiednb and Jugsmalone  thank you.


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> This should have NAFF all to do with the breed of dog. You were "attacked" by out of control dogs- this is what needs to be reported, not the fact that they may or may not be a Pit/badly bred staff/am bull/ some sort of bull breed.


This really. Whether or not you think they may or may not have been pitbulls is really irrelevant. That's up to the professionals to decide not you.

If you perceive them to be dangerously out of control and a danger to the public, then that is what they should be reported for. Dog wardens will work out the necessary actions after that.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Fayld said:


> I response to your numbered points ouesi:
> 
> 2. My male had the dog on it on its back, on the floor with his mouth around his throat. He didnt break the skin as the owner checked him out after he had put the bigger dog indoors. My male dog does this with my female when they are playing. This was the smaller dog, not the bigger dog.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming these pit owners were in the states? (as we don't really do putbulls in the UK). If so I wouldn't go by what they say 100%, they're more likely to be biased towards saying its a pit rather than a staffy x as they're more familiar with pits than staffs.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Fayld said:


> I response to your numbered points ouesi:
> 
> 2. My male had the dog on it on its back, on the floor with his mouth around his throat. He didnt break the skin as the owner checked him out after he had put the bigger dog indoors. My male dog does this with my female when they are playing. This was the smaller dog, not the bigger dog.
> 
> ...


Believe you me i'd put alot of money that the bigger dog is not a pitbull, but a badly bred staff/ambull etc etc X


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Phoolf - this happened in the UK, West Yorkshire.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Fayld said:


> Phoolf - this happened in the UK, West Yorkshire.


And how many pitbull owners did you talk to from West Yorkshire?


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Pogo - I hope to god that it is not a Pitbull as I don't want to condem a dog to death because of the owner being completely irresponsible.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Six in the end. Not all were from West Yorkshire.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Fayld said:


> Six in the end. Not all were from West Yorkshire.


Right....so you know quite a few pitbull owners in the UK then? 

Either way of course a pit owner would say its a pit, the fact is though that more and more people are breeding staffs to look as much like pits as possible so theres no way of telling and statistically its most likely NOT to have been a pit. If he was that stupid to actually tell you his uncontrolled dog was a pit he's stupid enough to have been sold an overpriced staff under the impression it was a pit.


----------



## kerberos (Jun 18, 2012)

neighbours at mine have pitbulls theyre brother and sister, theyre only for status always escape and kill sheep etc. the owners are unfortunatley drug dealers whom have aquired the dogs from other nasties.

anyway the male has leaped the fence and gone straight for my bitch' neck, whilst their PB bitch goes straight to attack my male dog.

yes ive reported them and the fact that they have been breeding them, they never go for walks and attack almost any dog as theyre not socialized. i dont think the police were interested though.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

I know of people who have rescued Pitbulls from the fighting scene, in the UK over the past couple of years. I have contacted various forums too through facebook etc . I was told over the weekend that there are still a large number of breeders in the UK who breed dogs for fighting. It really disgusts me. Also I have spoken to people who have owned Pitbulls in the past and have mixed bull breeds now.

Thank you for everyone who has taken the time to comment and given advice.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

And that is in the UK Kerberos?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Fayld said:


> I know of people who have rescued Pitbulls from the fighting scene, in the UK over the past couple of years. I have contacted various forums too through facebook etc . I was told over the weekend that there are still a large number of breeders in the UK who breed dogs for fighting. It really disgusts me. Also I have spoken to people who have owned Pitbulls in the past and have mixed bull breeds now.
> 
> Thank you for everyone who has taken the time to comment and given advice.


Are you suggesting those were fighting dogs that attacked yours? And your dogs came away with a bump and a scratch?


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Fayld said:


> I know of people who have rescued Pitbulls from the fighting scene, in the UK over the past couple of years. I have contacted various forums too through facebook etc …. I was told over the weekend that there are still a large number of breeders in the UK who breed dogs for fighting. It really disgusts me. Also I have spoken to people who have owned Pitbulls in the past and have mixed bull breeds now.
> 
> Thank you for everyone who has taken the time to comment and given advice.


My Chance is a rescue and was bred for fighting/guarding, so it is not just pit/staff bred for this, unfortunately. He has been in a couple of serious fights, one more so then the other. Worst was with a big male rottie, who again is a rescue slipped his collar and went straight for Chance, believe you me it's wasn't nice and took 5 of us to separate them when chance had buddy (rottie) pinned to the floor.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Fayld said:


> Thanks for the tip on how to break up a fight. Very useful indeed. Someone said to me if a male dog attacks, pinch it's balls? Very silly if you ask me because you're putting yourself in the line of fire for a nasty bite.
> 
> Also, I would like peoples opinion on muzzles. Should dogs be muzzled when out walking?


Not unless they need one.



Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> It sounds like you had a lengthly conversation with the owner about the dogs.
> 
> If you are not happy about reporting them they why didnt you voice your concerns with him?
> 
> ...


Even great big, soft, stupid Ferdie will join in if his friend were being attacked. It is the most natural thing in the world and I also cannot believe that any dog, no matter how dippy, would think an attack was playing. They are far more likely to know the truth than we are and if your dog thought it was a game, then it was a game even if it did look rought.

I don't think any genuine pit bull owner would admit to having the breed in the UK, not if they care about their dogs.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Are you suggesting those were fighting dogs that attacked yours? And your dogs came away with a bump and a scratch?


No I am not saying this at all and fail to see how you think I suggested that to be honest!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Fayld said:


> Also, I would like peoples opinion on muzzles. *Should dogs be muzzled when **out walking?*


I would have no problem with Dillon wearing one of these.

Trixie Nylon Muzzle Band: Bargain Prices at zooplus


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Not unless they need one.
> 
> Even great big, soft, stupid Ferdie will join in if his friend were being attacked. It is the most natural thing in the world and I also cannot believe that any dog, no matter how dippy, would think an attack was playing. They are far more likely to know the truth than we are and if your dog thought it was a game, then it was a game even if it did look rought.
> 
> I don't think any genuine pit bull owner would admit to having the breed in the UK, not if they care about their dogs.


Newfiesmum - I really do not know what to think about my males behaviour as he has never been attacked or attacked another dog. To me, he didn't seem agressive. Your dogs look amazing by the way :yesnod:


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I'm concerned that you know so many pit owners. There really aren't that many. It's so difficult to get them into the country that Staffies have taken over as status dogs here. 

Anyway, report them without even suggesting a breed. Give a colour, if you need too, and a size, but don't compare them to any breed or suggest anything. They should be investigated for being out of control, not their breed.

If they are pits, they will be destroyed. If they are not, they will probably be seized, or he will be fined and warned. It isn't a decision that you need to make, or even comment on - it won't help the dogs if you state that they are pits, or even that you think they are.

Although to be honest, with the measurements as they are, the dogs will probably be destroyed for being "of type" even if they are full staffies.

I'd also keep in mind that your male didn't feel threatened, and he would have done if it was a full blown attack. No question about it - he could be the ditsiest, loveliest, bounciest, most playful dog in the world, but he'd respond to an attack even if it wasn't on him.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Fayld said:


> No I am not saying this at all and fail to see how you think I suggested that to be honest!


This post below:



Fayld said:


> I know of people who have rescued Pitbulls from the fighting scene, in the UK over the past couple of years. I have contacted various forums too through facebook etc . I was told over the weekend that there are still a large number of breeders in the UK who breed dogs for fighting. It really disgusts me. Also I have spoken to people who have owned Pitbulls in the past and have mixed bull breeds now.


Listen, you title your thread "PIT BULLS attacked my dog. Yet from what I can piece together of your posts, you have no clue what breed the dogs were, and frankly, I dont really consider it much of an attack given how easily you broke it up and the fact that the injuries were that minor.

I dont think I would be as put off by this whole thing had you started by saying two loose dogs came at mine aggressively and hadnt boasted about your dog holding the other dog down at your command.

So two loose dogs came at your dogs. Happens all the time unfortunately. Report it, be done with it, and dont turn it in to a pit bull issue.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

EllesBelles said:


> I'm concerned that you know so many pit owners. There really aren't that many. It's so difficult to get them into the country that Staffies have taken over as status dogs here.
> 
> Anyway, report them without even suggesting a breed. Give a colour, if you need too, and a size, but don't compare them to any breed or suggest anything. They should be investigated for being out of control, not their breed.
> 
> ...


Thanks EllesBelles - I will take this on board. I was researching Pit Bulls over the weekend and it's astonishing how many people do actually have them.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Fayld said:


> Thanks EllesBelles - I will take this on board. I was researching Pit Bulls over the weekend and it's astonishing how many people do actually have them.


Do actually have them or just say they have them to look 'hard'? How did you find all these owners after research just out of interest? I would imagine it's pretty hard to find authentic pitbulls in this country unless you hang around with complete scumbags. (not a dig at people rescuing dogs, but most pits in the UK are used for underground fighting rings so not exactly something you hear about unless you hang around with such people).


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Fayld said:


> Thanks EllesBelles - I will take this on board. I was researching Pit Bulls over the weekend and it's astonishing *how many people do actually have them.*


Or how many people _say_ they have a pitbull


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Fayld said:


> Thanks EllesBelles - I will take this on board. I was researching Pit Bulls over the weekend and it's astonishing how many people do actually have them.


Unfortunately, they are a hugely misunderstood breed. There are a few where I work, and they are lovely dogs - no one will allow their dogs to socialize with them though, even if they see the pits playing with the Guide Dogs. They have a horrible stigma that will take years and years to even attempt to fix.

Breeding staffies to look like pits is getting increasingly popular too. We had a seized dog bought here last week because his owner kept loudly announcing he was a pit. He is not, but it'll still be a fight to save him now. For some people, the status of having a banned breed seems to matter much more than the actual dog.

I'd get banned if I said what I think of them


----------



## Samy (Mar 14, 2012)

Please report these dogs, yes you dont know what will happen but maybe the warning that the owner gets will be enough to make him consider other dogs and their owners, if this had happened to my fear agressive dog it would set back all the work we have done in the last year .

*Please dont think about what bread they may or may not be just look at their behaviour and base your decision on this alone. *


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

EllesBelles said:


> Unfortunately, they are a hugely misunderstood breed. There are a few where I work, and they are lovely dogs - no one will allow their dogs to socialize with them though, even if they see the pits playing with the Guide Dogs. They have a horrible stigma that will take years and years to even attempt to fix.
> 
> Breeding staffies to look like pits is getting increasingly popular too. We had a seized dog bought here last week because his owner kept loudly announcing he was a pit. He is not, but it'll still be a fight to save him now. For some people, the status of having a banned breed seems to matter much more than the actual dog.
> 
> I'd get banned if I said what I think of them


Agree with this, when i went to america i did meet quite alot of TRUE pitbulls and my god i could have took them all home, they were stupidly doppy and softies, and all they wanted was a bit of a fuss and love.

But these dogs had proper, responsible owners who had socialised them and they were kept as family pets :001_wub:


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Do actually have them or just say they have them to look 'hard'? How did you find all these owners after research just out of interest? I would imagine it's pretty hard to find authentic pitbulls in this country unless you hang around with complete scumbags. (not a dig at people rescuing dogs, but most pits in the UK are used for underground fighting rings so not exactly something you hear about unless you hang around with such people).


A couple of my parents family friends owned pitbulls YEARS ago. I am talking years ago as well. I remember one of the dogs too. She was beautiful. The rescue people i know OF through a friend of a friend and I read alot of DEFRA reports on Pitbulls, read alot of info on various animal welfare websites as I was so indecisive about what to do. In my circle of friends, I don't know any one who has a Pitbull. I take my hat off to the people who rescue. I know I couldn't do it.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

EllesBelles said:


> Unfortunately, they are a hugely misunderstood breed. There are a few where I work, and they are lovely dogs - no one will allow their dogs to socialize with them though, even if they see the pits playing with the Guide Dogs. They have a horrible stigma that will take years and years to even attempt to fix.
> 
> Breeding staffies to look like pits is getting increasingly popular too. We had a seized dog bought here last week because his owner kept loudly announcing he was a pit. He is not, but it'll still be a fight to save him now. For some people, the status of having a banned breed seems to matter much more than the actual dog.
> 
> I'd get banned if I said what I think of them


You say what you want! Thanks for the constructive advice.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

pogo said:


> Or how many people _say_ they have a pitbull


You see this pees me off. Why would any one be so thick enough to admit having a Pitbull when they risk getting reported and risk losing their dog. It wasn't like there was anybody around to impress. He was alone as I was!


----------



## leanne562 (Feb 16, 2012)

ur poor girl! good job she had her man to protect her 
i would definately report him, whos to say they havent attacked another dog or person? it could have attacked a child! 
Dont feel guilty about kicking it, you were only trying to protect your dogs. I would do the same and im sure most people out there would. 
People like him should get fined for these things! There is no excuse what so ever for the bloke to let his vicious dogs loose! It could have ended up a lot worse 
hope it hasnt scared your girl too much and she fully recovers.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> There's no real proof of that though is there? Her dog could have a scratch from anything.


Absolutely....100% agree. My comment was based on a "pitt bull" walking around in public without a muzzle. Sadly, I believe, that would condemn the dog alone. I do not agree with BSL in any way and think its quite ridiculous. A truly dangerous dog is a different matter.

Actually, interesting point. If the owner is going around saying its a PB to be tough and it isn't. Do the authorities still go for the necessary checks or has he signed its death warrant?


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Samy said:


> Please report these dogs, yes you dont know what will happen but maybe the warning that the owner gets will be enough to make him consider other dogs and their owners, if this had happened to my fear agressive dog it would set back all the work we have done in the last year .
> 
> *Please dont think about what bread they may or may not be just look at their behaviour and base your decision on this alone. *


Thanks Sammy. I am going to take on board your and Ellesbelles constructive advice.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

pogo said:


> Castrating him has nothing to do with it, I'm not castrating Harvey so what?


In the case of a PB it does:



> Q. What are the conditions of owning a pit bull type apart from having the dog registered
> A. The dog has to be neutered, microchipped, tattooed and insured. Also, no person shall:
> Breed, or breed from, the dog
> Sell or exchange the dog or offer, advertise or expose the dog for sale or exchange
> ...


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

ouesi said:


> This post below:
> 
> Listen, you title your thread "PIT BULLS attacked my dog. Yet from what I can piece together of your posts, you have no clue what breed the dogs were, and frankly, I dont really consider it much of an attack given how easily you broke it up and the fact that the injuries were that minor.
> 
> ...


It was the OWNER who made it a Pit Bull issue by SAYING HIMSELF he owned Pitbulls. Boast I did not. I hate situations like what happened. But thanks for posting and I've taken constructive advice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Fayld said:


> It was the OWNER who made it a Pit Bull issue by SAYING HIMSELF he owned Pitbulls.


What owner whos dogs just got loose and attacked another freely tells the owner of the attacked dogs oh yeah, and BTW my dogs are a breed that is banned in this country. The owner then sets himself up for massive fines and for the dogs to be seized and PTS. Who does that? Even if he didnt care about the dogs (which he cared enough to come get them), one would assume he would at least care about the fines. 
That would be like a drunk driver rolling down his window and announcing to the cop that hes had 20 beers and can barely make-out the road. 
Sorry, but that just makes no sense to me and I find it very hard to believe.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Fayld said:


> Why are you uncertain? I am simply after advice about whether the incident should be reported or not. I've never witness such a thing when walking my dogs and as you can imagine, it wasn't a pleasant experience at all. I just want advice about what to do, advice to the point and to avoid post wars.
> 
> Thank you.


Well, most people join and say hello.........
Or at least introduce their dog. 
Piccies would be nice.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

ouesi said:


> This post below:
> 
> Listen, you title your thread "PIT BULLS attacked my dog. Yet from what I can piece together of your posts, you have no clue what breed the dogs were, and frankly, I dont really consider it much of an attack given how easily you broke it up and the fact that the injuries were that minor.
> 
> ...


bloody hell wind your neck in!

It is not being turned into a 'pit bull issue' at all! 
Learn to have some understanding!

Definition of attack: To set upon in a forceful, violent, hostile, or aggressive way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

dandogman said:


> bloody hell wind your neck in!
> 
> It is not being turned into a 'pit bull issue' at all!
> Learn to have some understanding!
> ...


Yes, I am lacking in understanding of what wind your neck in means. Can you clarify that for me please?


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Fayld said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me - very much appreciated.
> 
> ...





ouesi said:


> What owner who's dog's just got loose and "attacked" another freely tells the owner of the attacked dogs "*oh yeah, and BTW my dogs are a breed that is banned in this country." The owner then sets himself up for massive fines and for the dogs to be seized and PTS. Who does that?* Even if he didn't care about the dogs (which he cared enough to come get them), one would assume he would at least care about the fines.
> That would be like a drunk driver rolling down his window and announcing to the cop that he's had 20 beers and can barely make-out the road.
> Sorry, but that just makes no sense to me and I find it very hard to believe.


Some of the young lads who think it's big and hard to boast about the status dog they own. Unfortunately, in this country (& it probably happens in America too) it is all too common to have this attitude. People with this attitude don't care about their dogs. Also, these young lads say they have a pitbull but they are more likely to be staffie crosses, they say it to make themselves look and sound hard.

I was at the pet store yesterday and this older gentleman approached me and asked me what I had bought my dogs, so I was telling him and I said I owned a staffie x and an American bulldog and he come out with, well my brother in law he had this pitbull and it was vicious and it wanted to fight all the dogs he came into contact with, he was a really strong muscle dog and so on, but he was properly boasting to me about it and this guy was about 50 with a jack russell on lead


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Well, most people join and say hello.........
> Or at least introduce their dog.
> Piccies would be nice.


Sorry ClaireandDaisy  I am so passionate about my dogs. Any dog infact! I get so wound up by irresponsible owners.

I tried to upload a couple of pics before but they were too big. I will try resize and upload later on. Glad Ive joined the forum :bored:


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

ouesi said:


> What owner whos dogs just got loose and attacked another freely tells the owner of the attacked dogs oh yeah, and BTW my dogs are a breed that is banned in this country. The owner then sets himself up for massive fines and for the dogs to be seized and PTS. Who does that? Even if he didnt care about the dogs (which he cared enough to come get them), one would assume he would at least care about the fines.
> That would be like a drunk driver rolling down his window and announcing to the cop that hes had 20 beers and can barely make-out the road.
> Sorry, but that just makes no sense to me and I find it very hard to believe.


He said it - I honestly do not give a dam if you believe me or not. Advice is what I want and you aren't giving any.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry for what happened to your dog but I am a little disappointed by the fact that because the dog lives in a flat and has an owner who is 'about 20' that you think that this is in some way bad for the dog? A lot of dogs live in flats no problem, that's just the way it is nowadays, especially in cities. I don't live in a flat at the moment but will have to move into one soon, for the foreseeable future. I don't imagine it will make any difference to Buffy (my dog). Also I am 21 and consider myself a good, responsible dog owner, as are a lot of other people my age. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Fayld said:


> You see this pees me off. Why would any one be so thick enough to admit having a Pitbull when they risk getting reported and risk losing their dog. It wasn't like there was anybody around to impress. He was alone as I was!


I really don't care if it pisses you off people do it everyday and will continue to. Just like people tell me every day there 'pitbull' could easily kill both my dogs on it's own when all they have is a tall staff


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Yes, I am lacking in understanding of what wind your neck in means. Can you clarify that for me please?


In the UK it means shut the **** up. Just clarifying of course.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> In the case of a PB it does:


My point is it wont have been a pitbull


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

pogo said:


> I really don't care if it pisses you off people do it everyday and will continue to. Just like people tell me every day there 'pitbull' could easily kill both my dogs on it's own when all they have is a tall staff


No your comment didn't piss me off - that wasn't a dig at you at all.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Fayld said:


> No your comment didn't piss me off - that wasn't a dig at you at all.


Sorry I thought it was a dig at my post


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

pogo said:


> Sorry I thought it was a dig at my post


NO not at all. I appreciate any feedback / advice. Your dogs are very cute by the way. Going to get some pics up of mine soon :yesnod:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Fayld said:


> NO not at all. I appreciate any feedback / advice. Your dogs are very cute by the way. Going to get some pics up of mine soon :yesnod:


No worries  and thanks


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

There are people that own pit bulls and genuinely care for and love them. I also see people owning them as mere status symbols. They give the dog the little interaction and socialization.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Fayld said:


> In the UK it means shut the **** up. Just clarifying of course.


Okie dokie.
Seeing as you liked the post telling me to shut the **** up, I shall do just that.

I wish good luck to your ignorant self with your staffies and dobies and rotties and no clue as to what an actual dogfight is and how to put a stop to it or even prevent it in the first place. Im out.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Urban dictionary is your friend, Ouesi.  It looks like a phrase that intended to be rude.

Urban Dictionary: wind your neck in

What does wind yer neck in mean? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I would report these dogs if i was you, ime not saying you will much joy from the police on a dog on dog attack, but i do know that if they dont do anything and the dogs go on to attack again then each person that reports them striggers an issue and someone will go round, so just maybe they have been reported before and your could be the one that gets something done about them.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Okie dokie.
> Seeing as you liked the post telling me to shut the **** up, I shall do just that.
> 
> I wish good luck to your ignorant self with your staffies and dobies and rotties and no clue as to what an actual dogfight is and how to put a stop to it or even prevent it in the first place. Im out.


Before you go, tell me how it could of been prevented? Intrigued. If you don't respond, nice to meet you!


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

DogLover1981 said:


> Urban dictionary is your friend, Ouesi.  It looks like a phrase that intended to be rude.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: wind your neck in
> 
> What does wind yer neck in mean? - Yahoo! Answers


It depends really. Some people say it in jest, others mean it as an insult.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry if Im a numpty, but....isn't it impossible to tell a pit bull from looks alone? Isn't that why BSL is such a crock of poo, because there is no way to prove a dog is a pit for sure? A staff x can do a pretty convincing impression of a pit, from what I've seen! So Im wondering what makes people look at a dog and say 'it was definitely a pit!' If it were that easy to tell, we wouldn't have the issues we have where innocent dogs are pts just for looking a certain way without any proof of what they are.

A friend of a friend used to insist he had a pitbull. I never saw it, so can't say, but I was always sceptical too. It attacked someone in the end :/


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Some of the reason pit bulls get a such a bad reputation is any dog that bites or attacks anyone is automatically a pit bull. The police and media are notorious for this. It doesn't help any when the general public is doing the same.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Fayld said:


> Before you go, tell me how it could of been prevented? Intrigued. If you don't respond, nice to meet you!


First you agree that I need to shut up (rudely), now you want my expertise? 
Wow...

Its hard to advise you without accurate information as to what really happened


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

ouesi said:


> What owner whos dogs just got loose and attacked another freely tells the owner of the attacked dogs oh yeah, and BTW my dogs are a breed that is banned in this country. The owner then sets himself up for massive fines and for the dogs to be seized and PTS. Who does that? Even if he didnt care about the dogs (which he cared enough to come get them), one would assume he would at least care about the fines.
> That would be like a drunk driver rolling down his window and announcing to the cop that hes had 20 beers and can barely make-out the road.
> Sorry, but that just makes no sense to me and I find it very hard to believe.


There are some incredibly thick people in the world though so lets not forget that. LOL!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Yes, I am lacking in understanding of what wind your neck in means. Can you clarify that for me please?


It means, stop behaving like an aggressive dog and calm down.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

DogLover1981 said:


> Urban dictionary is your friend, Ouesi.  It looks like a phrase that intended to be rude.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: wind your neck in
> 
> What does wind yer neck in mean? - Yahoo! Answers


Not necessarily rude but said to someone who is behaving in an aggressive manner rather than discussing something calmly and rationally.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

ouesi said:


> What owner whos dogs just got loose and attacked another freely tells the owner of the attacked dogs oh yeah, and BTW my dogs are a breed that is banned in this country. The owner then sets himself up for massive fines and for the dogs to be seized and PTS. Who does that? Even if he didnt care about the dogs (which he cared enough to come get them), one would assume he would at least care about the fines.
> That would be like a drunk driver rolling down his window and announcing to the cop that hes had 20 beers and can barely make-out the road.
> Sorry, but that just makes no sense to me and I find it very hard to believe.





Jugsmalone said:


> Some of the young lads who think its big and hard to boast about the status dog they own. Unfortunately, in this country (& it probably happens in America too) it is all too common to have this attitude. People with this attitude don't care about their dogs. Also, these young lads say they have a pitbull but they are more likely to be staffie crosses, they say it to make themselves look and sound hard.
> 
> I was at the pet store yesterday and this older gentleman approached me and asked me what I had bought my dogs, so I was telling him and I said I owned a staffie x and an American bulldog and he come out with, well my brother in law he had this pitbull and it was vicious and it wanted to fight all the dogs he came into contact with, he was a really strong muscle dog and so on, but he was properly boasting to me about it and this guy was about 50 with a jack russell on lead





pogo said:


> I really don't care if it pisses you off people do it everyday and will continue to. Just like people tell me every day there 'pitbull' could easily kill both my dogs on it's own when all they have is a tall staff


Had a couple of the small type Staffs bundling down a hill toward myself and Alfie one day. They were with a couple of hooray henrys, who obviously didn't know the possible consequences of telling me that their two delightful elderly Staffies were Pit Bulls


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I would report them no matter what 'breed' they were for the sake of other dogs in the area. They have deliberately attacked your dog for no reason, waste of space and we can all do without dogs like that loose on the street. As has been said it could have been a smaller dog who may have been killed, the owner should be more responsible with a powerful breed - pit bull or not! 

Do you have a dog warden in your area?


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Get the number of your dog warden off the local authority website and report the incident, regardless of the breed or possible breed. I keep the wardens number stored in my phone for if i ever need it......hopefully i will not, other than to report people not poo picking after their dogs of course!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Malmum said:


> I would report them no matter what 'breed' they were for the sake of other dogs in the area. They have deliberately attacked your dog for no reason, waste of space and we can all do without dogs like that loose on the street. As has been said it could have been a smaller dog who may have been killed, the owner should be more responsible with a powerful breed - pit bull or not!
> 
> Do you have a dog warden in your area?


I agree-please report them. It may not be the first time it happened and if it is they could make sure it doesn't happen again. I have seen my older dog attacked and dread to think what would happen to my small yorkie is she was at the receiving end.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Agreed with shadowrat- it's half irrelevant if they are actually pitbulls or not if they look of pit-type. Isn't it the same implications? 

Anyway, I sadly think it has to be reported- it was extremely irresponsible of the owner to not have a secure area for their dogs (DA or not) and the fact they got to your dogs and acted aggressively surely is enough to warrant a reporting?

Hopefully they won't be 'of type' but the owner will be reprimanded somehow.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

ouesi said:


> First you agree that I need to shut up (rudely), now you want my expertise?
> Wow...
> 
> Its hard to advise you without accurate information as to what really happened


I just want to know how you think it could of been prevented when the two dogs were not secured and the owner wasn't supervising them? What could I do? Not walk my dogs? I think 'wind your neck in' was meant in a jestful manner. I quite like your posts actually. They make me laugh.


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

Malmum said:


> I would report them no matter what 'breed' they were for the sake of other dogs in the area. They have deliberately attacked your dog for no reason, waste of space and we can all do without dogs like that loose on the street. As has been said it could have been a smaller dog who may have been killed, the owner should be more responsible with a powerful breed - pit bull or not!
> 
> Do you have a dog warden in your area?


Totally agree here. No matter what dog breed the dog is if he is attacking another dog it should be reported. I am really happy that didn't happen to me and Rocky. I am honestly always scared for situations like this to happen .

Next time a dog might get killed, a car might have an accident, or maybe even a dog owner or child might get hurt. Can't believe how irresponsible some dog owners are.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Chihuahua-Rocky said:


> Totally agree here. No matter what dog breed the dog is if he is attacking another dog it should be reported. I am really happy that didn't happen to me and Rocky. I am honestly always scared for situations like this to happen .
> 
> Next time a dog might get killed, a car might have an accident, or maybe even a dog owner or child might get hurt. Can't believe how irresponsible some dog owners are.


Yes I have got the dog wardens number. It pains me to report it but it's the responsible thing to do. Thanks everyone.


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

I think you should report the dog, but don't immediately say its a supposed pit bull. With luck, the people you report it too won't even bother to measure the dogs so they won't be pts. The owner will probably be fined and warned to put a muzzle on his dogs in public.

That is, if the dogs definitely, purposefully attacked your dogs. If you know it was play (judging by the reactions of your male dog, it might have been), don't report them for attacking. But the owner should still be able to control his dogs, so if you really wanted to report him, report him for that! It could prevent future accidents with DA dogs, I guess.


----------



## Bonsai (Jun 9, 2012)

1) doesnt matter what breed it is

2) doesnt matter what the lady or her dog did in response.


The dogs whether they were really aggressive or not had no lead on, ran out, jumped on other dogs being walked un invited and almost nearly got run over in the process.

I would report so the owner can be spoken to about controlling his dogs at the least, i doubt they would do anything without proof


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I hate this argument ^^^^^^.


I HAD actually witnessed this dog going for a child when he was being walked with a muzzle on pulling and lunging forward to the point he was pulling my cousin with him. So i was not making a off the cuff remark i was saying what i have saw this dog do. I wouldnt trust him with anyone! Like i said my friend has a DA dog and he is the softest dog i know around adults and kids!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

wacky69 said:


> I HAD actually witnessed this dog going for a child when he was being walked with a muzzle on pulling and lunging forward to the point he was pulling my cousin with him. So i was not making a off the cuff remark i was saying what i have saw this dog do. I wouldnt trust him with anyone! Like i said my friend has a DA dog and he is the softest dog i know around adults and kids!


But you didn't say that in the post I responded to -just that you reported the dog for going for a cat in case a child was next.

How was I meant to know the dog had any sort of HA history?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> If they are pits, they will be destroyed. If they are not, they will probably be seized, or he will be fined and warned.


That's what should happen, but realistically, it's highly unlikely anything will be done apart from the incident being reported. I think it's very important to report incidents because unless people do there is no record. Action is usually only taken if there are a number of incidents.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 5, 2012)

Dogless said:


> But you didn't say that in the post I responded to -just that you reported the dog for going for a cat in case a child was next.
> 
> How was I meant to know the dog had any sort of HA history?


Sorry i should have wen into more detail. My cousin ruined a good dog!


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Yes, I am lacking in understanding of what "wind your neck in" means. Can you clarify that for me please?


Calm down.

ETA: I did not mean it as 'shut the **** up'!!!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I have a slight scepticism about this thread........
> 
> does anyone else?


Oh yes. That's why I'm not getting involved.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

springerpete said:


> Oh yes. That's why I'm not getting involved.


But they are fun sometimes :devil:

There's another on the forum somewhere 

Exams have finished


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bully attacks and CM - all get peopled riled and often threads closed. Lets see!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

A great way of conducting a social experiment.....

The Milgram Experiment comes to mind.....would you press the button?


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

so to summerise the thread so far:

we have a person whose username just happens to be extremely similar to "failed"
this person knows all about Pits and knows loads of people who have them and are involved in dog fighting
but knows nothing at all about the dangerous dogs act or anything contained in it
or how to tell a pit from a staffy cross
this persons female dog was viciously attacked by a large pit bull - but sustained know appreciable damage
the female dog was saved when the male dog "attacked" or possible "played with" the "pit bull" having been taught to do so but not been taught to fight because that would be a bad thing to do
we have then had all sorts of questions raised all of which have been gone over many times and are known to be contentious - muzzling, reporting "pit types" knowing they may/will be pts, raising how to break up a dog fight by reporting ways that are extremely dangerous and ineffective etc. 
while neatly deflecting any questions put to the user about their dogs - requests for photos etc (interestingly most people who come on here to talk about attacks on/by their dogs tend to use their dogs names - only ever referring to them by gender is unusual and on this forum seems to be more often done by those who don't actually have a dog)


is it school holidays already?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would call it an attack if a dog came up to mine with aggression in mind, regardless of injuries. 
Sorry.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

speug said:


> so to summerise the thread so far:
> 
> we have a person whose username just happens to be extremely similar to "failed"
> this person knows all about Pits and knows loads of people who have them and are involved in dog fighting
> ...


Firstly, I think youve made it evident school holidays are in full swing by making a mockery of my username.

Secondly, I DO NOT know anybody / or of any body who fights their dogs. I know OF people who rescue fighting dogs. If I associated myself with scum who DO fight their dogs, why on earth admit this, on a forum, where I have posted from a caring place to get advice from other dogs lovers?

Thirdly, I am not hiding away my dogs. I am very proud of them and adore them completely. Charles has just turned 1 and Lunar has just gone 10 months. I will put pictures up soon once I have downloaded from my camera.

Fourthly, I have reported the incident after the helpful and constructive advice from forum members, who did actually want to help and advise. Ive reported the incident with the following points and NOT mentioned the breed as advised:

- they were unsupervised and in an unsecure communal garden area / no leads
- one of the dogs was very nearly knocked down by a car. The owner had to perform an emergency stop.

It is out of my hands now but will post any update from the dog warden (if I get any updates of course.)

Thanks for posting and advice.


----------



## kenai (Jun 30, 2011)

originally you said the female was 8 months now she's 10 months... LIE FAIL


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

kenai said:


> originally you said the female was 8 months now she's 10 months... LIE FAIL


Nope she's ten months - typo sorry. Pictures are now uploaded so please feel free to take a look :yesnod:


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

speug said:


> so to summerise the thread so far:
> 
> we have a person whose username just happens to be extremely similar to "failed"
> this person knows all about Pits and knows loads of people who have them and are involved in dog fighting
> ...





ClaireandDaisy said:


> Well, most people join and say hello.........
> Or at least introduce their dog.
> Piccies would be nice.


Hi there - I've just finished downloading from my camera - pictures are now attached :yesnod:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Awwww, beautiful pictures.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Awwww, beautiful pictures.


Thanks :yesnod:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

dandogman said:


> Where are the pictures?


Under my profile, under photos and albums, in an album called Charles & Lunar.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## kenai (Jun 30, 2011)

Love the pics of them on the garden chair


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

kenai said:


> Love the pics of them on the garden chair


Charles loves his garden chair. If he sees anyone going to sit on it, you can guarantee he will get there first! Just noticed on one of the pics he has his chopper out!! Oh deary me! :yesnod:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Fayld said:


> Under my profile, under photos and albums, in an album called Charles & Lunar.


Lovely dogs


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

whoops, I never knew you could put an album on your profile!

I do wonder why certain people have to jump on new members from a great height.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Blitz said:


> whoops, I never knew you could put an album on your profile!
> 
> I do wonder why certain people have to jump on new members from a great height.


I know!! I was thinking yesterday it was ME who had done something wrong!! Never mind  I can take it and can give as good as I get. At the end of the day, we all love our pets. Why else join such a forum.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Lovely pics, i would love to have a photoshoot done of Molly!


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Lola71 said:


> Lovely pics, i would love to have a photoshoot done of Molly!


My friend is a professional photographer and charges a shoot and images for £50. If you want his details, let me know. He is based in Leeds, West Yorkshire.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bit far away for me, im all the way down in Bristol! But thanks anyway.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Lola71 said:


> Bit far away for me, im all the way down in Bristol! But thanks anyway.


Molly is a little cutie


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Fayld said:


> I know!! I was thinking yesterday it was ME who had done something wrong!! Never mind  *I can take it and can give as good as I get*. At the end of the day, we all love our pets. Why else join such a forum.


You should fit in OK round here then, it can get heated but it's a really great forum.
Now I'm off to see these doggy pics


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs and beautiful pictures. Glad you have reported these dogs and hope you get something done.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

OP I would also have reported it. Not because they were pitts, but because they were out of control in a public place and showed aggression to your dogs. It wouldnt have a bearing what breed they were for me at all. 

However, like a fair few Im a little bit sceptical about them being pitts. Im pretty sure that if a pitt did attack your dog, youd have had a lot more than a scratch on your handshowever, that's not for you to decide really. The authorities will make that decision.

Another 2 dogs failed by the owners. God the human race makes me ill at times.

Nice dogs by the way, I have as staff x called Harvey.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Horse and Hound said:


> OP I would also have reported it. Not because they were pitts, but because they were out of control in a public place and showed aggression to your dogs. It wouldnt have a bearing what breed they were for me at all.
> 
> However, like a fair few Im a little bit sceptical about them being pitts. Im pretty sure that if a pitt did attack your dog, youd have had a lot more than a scratch on your handshowever, that's not for you to decide really. The authorities will make that decision.
> 
> ...


Yeah after taking on board and reading everyones feedback, I really hope they aren't Pitts. The owner has to take responsibility though


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Fayld said:


> My friend is a professional photographer and charges a shoot and images for £50. If you want his details, let me know. He is based in Leeds, West Yorkshire.


Not too far from me that (Preston, Lancs). Would quite like to suprise the other half with one for our anniversary


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad you reported it, reardless of breed uncontrolled dogs should ALWAYS be reported.

However anyone who is under the impression pitbulls are not in the UK are very much mistaken imo. 90% of the alleged pitbulls are of course crosses but i believe strains still exist as at the end of the day, money talks. Bully kuttas, presa canarios, alot of large solely guarding/fighting breeds are in the UK and easily obtained. 10 minutes on google and FB can find you "red noses" etc and these breeders import/export to various countries to keep new lines going (Pakistan is a favourite).
Im in the ROI every few months and i have seen some very questionable dogs there, a word in someones ear and the stuff you hear and can go and see, worrying. Not every person inteserested in large/fighting breeds is a dogfighter or supporter, i abhorre so called "dog men". SOme like me are just fascinated by all dogs 

OP you could do what i do and start carrying a breaking stick


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Horse and Hound said:


> Not too far from me that (Preston, Lancs). Would quite like to suprise the other half with one for our anniversary


I will PM you his details. I don't think the price includes prints though. He will take professional shots and provide them to you on a CD. Sound ok to you?


----------



## AnimaLover89 (Jun 26, 2012)

Fayld said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I was after a bit of advice about what to do.
> 
> ...


Had your male dog not of held the other pit down, your female would not have stood a chance against 2 pit bull terriers, after all they were and still are bred for one reason, the fighting ring, this situation could of been fatal for your female and so surely you do not need any other reason or advice on this matter? Report the dogs straight away, there illegal, out of control due to lack of adequate ownership obviously the 20 year old wants these dogs as statement dogs 'to look hard' so to speak. Imagine the damage these pits could do if they were to maul a smaller dog, (staffys are hardy dogs) such as a chihuahua or **** tzu such dogs would not stand a chance,, even worse A CHILD.. they are obviously capable of unprovoked attack and thus need reporting before there is a more serious attack..Before anyone slates my post i am not a pit hater, i think they are misunderstood and due to bad ownership and press have earnt a negative press... At the end of the day these pits are ILLEGAL and they may not all be vicious mauling beasts as there portrayed to be in the press however they are strong powerful dogs, bred to fight, its in there blood and their instincts hence why there illegal... Please report these dogs, not for the safety of pets but that of the public to. Their Illegal for a reason


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

LoveCockersx said:


> Had your male dog not of held the other pit down, your female would not have stood a chance against 2 pit bull terriers, after all they were and still are bred for one reason, the fighting ring, this situation could of been fatal for your female and so surely you do not need any other reason or advice on this matter? Report the dogs straight away, there illegal, out of control due to lack of adequate ownership obviously the 20 year old wants these dogs as statement dogs 'to look hard' so to speak. Imagine the damage these pits could do if they were to maul a smaller dog, (staffys are hardy dogs) such as a chihuahua or **** tzu such dogs would not stand a chance,, even worse A CHILD.. they are obviously capable of unprovoked attack and thus need reporting before there is a more serious attack..Before anyone slates my post i am not a pit hater, i think they are misunderstood and due to bad ownership and press have earnt a negative press... At the end of the day these pits are ILLEGAL and they may not all be vicious mauling beasts as there portrayed to be in the press however they are strong powerful dogs, bred to fight, its in there blood and their instincts hence why there illegal... Please report these dogs, not for the safety of pets but that of the public to. Their Illegal for a reason


Thanks I have reported the incident now. I will update this thread should I hear any thing back from the dog warden. Awful thing to witness.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Starlite said:


> Glad you reported it, reardless of breed uncontrolled dogs should ALWAYS be reported.
> 
> However anyone who is under the impression pitbulls are not in the UK are very much mistaken imo. 90% of the alleged pitbulls are of course crosses but i believe strains still exist as at the end of the day, money talks. Bully kuttas, presa canarios, alot of large solely guarding/fighting breeds are in the UK and easily obtained. 10 minutes on google and FB can find you "red noses" etc and these breeders import/export to various countries to keep new lines going (Pakistan is a favourite).
> Im in the ROI every few months and i have seen some very questionable dogs there, a word in someones ear and the stuff you hear and can go and see, worrying. Not every person inteserested in large/fighting breeds is a dogfighter or supporter, i abhorre so called "dog men". SOme like me are just fascinated by all dogs
> ...


Money talks I agree and I too am fascinated by dogs. I did research as well and the dogs are available. Buyers market. It's so sad


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LoveCockersx said:


> Had your male dog not of held the other pit down, your female would not have stood a chance against 2 pit bull terriers, after all they were and still are bred for one reason, the fighting ring, this situation could of been fatal for your female and so surely you do not need any other reason or advice on this matter? Report the dogs straight away, there illegal, out of control due to lack of adequate ownership obviously the 20 year old wants these dogs as statement dogs 'to look hard' so to speak. Imagine the damage these pits could do if they were to maul a smaller dog, (staffys are hardy dogs) such as a chihuahua or **** tzu such dogs would not stand a chance,, even worse A CHILD.. they are obviously capable of unprovoked attack and thus need reporting before there is a more serious attack..Before anyone slates my post i am not a pit hater, i think they are misunderstood and due to bad ownership and press have earnt a negative press... At the end of the day these pits are ILLEGAL and they may not all be vicious mauling beasts as there portrayed to be in the press however they are strong powerful dogs, bred to fight, its in there blood and their instincts hence why there illegal... Please report these dogs, not for the safety of pets but that of the public to. *Their Illegal for a reason *




Yes, they are illegal for a reason, the reason being that the morons who made this stupid law know sweet sod all about dogs.

It may well be that pits are kept as fighting dogs, but please don't try to tell me "it is in their blood". There are many breeds of dogs that are not known for their love of other dogs, and many of these breeds have in the past been used for dog fighting, but they can be turned into loyal family dogs just like any other.

I have seen one American pit bull in the UK and I only knew what he was from seeing them on tv from the US. He was walking on a lead through a busy street, ignoring all the people and the other dogs. If asked, I would have said I did not know what breed he was, but I am sure of what I saw. In the US pitbulls are kept as family pets and known as one of the nanny dogs.

If the dogs in the OP's story were aggressive and ran out after her dogs, then the owner should be reported for not having his dogs under control. The breed is irrelevant.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

LoveCockersx said:


> Had your male dog not of held the other pit down, your female would not have stood a chance against 2 pit bull terriers, after all they were and still are bred for one reason, the fighting ring, this situation could of been fatal for your female and so surely you do not need any other reason or advice on this matter? Report the dogs straight away, there illegal, out of control due to lack of adequate ownership obviously the 20 year old wants these dogs as statement dogs 'to look hard' so to speak. Imagine the damage these pits could do if they were to maul a smaller dog, (staffys are hardy dogs) such as a chihuahua or **** tzu such dogs would not stand a chance,, even worse A CHILD.. they are obviously capable of unprovoked attack and thus need reporting before there is a more serious attack..Before anyone slates my post i am not a pit hater, i think they are misunderstood and due to bad ownership and press have earnt a negative press... At the end of the day these pits are ILLEGAL and they may not all be vicious mauling beasts as there portrayed to be in the press however they are strong powerful dogs, bred to fight, its in there blood and their instincts hence why there illegal... Please report these dogs, not for the safety of pets but that of the public to. Their Illegal for a reason


please go and educate yourself before making utterly stupid, ignorant sweeping statement.

They were banned due to mass hysteria, the Government had to do something to qwell the bleating masses quick so came up with a complete bullshit peice of legislation which makes no sense, some of the breeds banned have never even been in the UK in the first place!
Even if the dogs are bred to fight or emphasise those traits that would make them DOG AGRESSIVE not people aggressive, they have fantastic reputations as nanny dogs actually and not turning on their handlers.

Bad people make bad dogs, its normally the one holding the leash you should be afraid of. Would you judge a Catholic/black person in the same manner you seem to do dogs? Disgusting


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

LoveCockersx said:


> Had your male dog not of held the other pit down, your female would not have stood a chance against 2 pit bull terriers, after all they were and still are bred for one reason, the fighting ring, this situation could of been fatal for your female and so surely you do not need any other reason or advice on this matter? Report the dogs straight away, there illegal, out of control due to lack of adequate ownership obviously the 20 year old wants these dogs as statement dogs 'to look hard' so to speak. Imagine the damage these pits could do if they were to maul a smaller dog, (staffys are hardy dogs) such as a chihuahua or **** tzu such dogs would not stand a chance,, even worse A CHILD.. they are obviously capable of unprovoked attack and thus need reporting before there is a more serious attack..Before anyone slates my post i am not a pit hater, i think they are misunderstood and due to bad ownership and press have earnt a negative press... At the end of the day these pits are ILLEGAL and they may not all be vicious mauling beasts as there portrayed to be in the press however they are strong powerful dogs, bred to fight, its in there blood and their instincts hence why there illegal... Please report these dogs, not for the safety of pets but that of the public to. Their Illegal for a reason


Pitbulls weren't originally bred for dog fighting. That's a myth. Their original funtion was for cattle control and bull-baiting in England, when they were correctly called Bulldogs. They did this for centuries until bull-baiting was abolished by the Cruelty to Animals Act 1835, which as a side-effect popularised dog fighting, which these dogs were then used for. The bulldogs that had travelled from the British isles to America ended up being registered and misnamed as the American Pit Bull Terrier by the United Kennel Club in 1898.

To say these dogs are solely bred for fighting is fallicious. It's like saying every labrador is bred to retrieve and every borzoi to course wolves. The amount of pitbulls used for fighting in the world is a tiny fraction of the entire population. In any event, serious dog fighters do not parade their dogs in public so you will never meet one.

The bite force of a pitbull is below average for all breeds and types of dog. Any dog with a bigger head has the physiology to bite harder. Dog fighters do not want to see one dog tear another one to pieces in seconds. They are "entertained" by a long protracted fight which can easily last over an hour. They are endurance fighters, not hard hitters.

My legal DDBs are much bigger and stronger than a pitbull. Part of their history includes being bred and used for dog and animal fighting. Despite modern DDBs having distant ancestors that killed animals as big as bears, I would not say it is in their blood to do so anymore than I would a pitbull. The reason pitbulls are illegal is due to a knee jerk governmental ban on them driven by public and media outrage in response to two high profile attacks on a young girl and adult male. The dogs in each case were never captured or identifed as being pitbulls.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

"In the 1970s they blamed the German Shepherds.

In the 1980s they blamed the Dobermans,

In the 1990s they blamed the Rottweillers,

Now they blame the Pit Bulls.

WHEN ARE THEY GOING TO BLAME THE OWNERS?"


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

LoveCockersx said:


> Had your male dog not of held the other pit down, your female would not have stood a chance against 2 pit bull terriers, after all they were and still are bred for one reason, the fighting ring, this situation could of been fatal for your female and so surely you do not need any other reason or advice on this matter? Report the dogs straight away, there illegal, out of control due to lack of adequate ownership obviously the 20 year old wants these dogs as statement dogs 'to look hard' so to speak. Imagine the damage these pits could do if they were to maul a smaller dog, (staffys are hardy dogs) such as a chihuahua or **** tzu such dogs would not stand a chance,, even worse A CHILD.. they are obviously capable of unprovoked attack and thus need reporting before there is a more serious attack..Before anyone slates my post i am not a pit hater, i think they are misunderstood and due to bad ownership and press have earnt a negative press... At the end of the day these pits are ILLEGAL and they may not all be vicious mauling beasts as there portrayed to be in the press however they are strong powerful dogs, bred to fight, its in there blood and their instincts hence why there illegal... Please report these dogs, not for the safety of pets but that of the public to. Their Illegal for a reason


*Seriously?!?*

Please do not give information that you are not qualified to give. Your post shows a clear lack of both understanding and experience with pit bulls, and you are just adding to that "negative press".

Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but it is best to keep that opinion to yourself unless you can be very sure that it can be backed up. It is not in a pit bulls blood to fight, and it is not a natural instinct. They originally were not, and should not now, be bred to fight.

Their nature and personality depends entirely on how they are raised. I have trained pit bulls to be guide dogs. Not many, these days, but I don't think we'd give a blood-lusting, aggressive breed to a blind person. Wouldn't be too responsible.

I don't want to upset anyone, but this thread is so full of mis-information and opinions formed from reading the Daily Mail, and it comes up in Google search results. We don't need to spread any more hysteria about this breed. They are persecuted enough, they have been made illegal.

Staffies, Rottweilers, DDBs, German Shepherds...hell, if it carries on the way its going, labradors will probably be banned soon too, because idiots own those too, and there is a shocking number of labrador bites. It just needs the press to find a good picture of an evil looking labrador, and there will be a hate campaign against those too.

I shall bow out now, before this really riles me up.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Sweety said:


> "In the 1970s they blamed the German Shepherds.
> 
> In the 1980s they blamed the Dobermans,
> 
> ...


And Staffies. When I was walking Charles and Lunar a couple of weeks ago, a lady came up to us, petted them and said how beautiful they were. She asked what their breed was and when I told her, she looked disgusted and shocked! Mentioning their breed changed her opinion in seconds


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Fayld said:


> And Staffies. When I was walking Charles and Lunar a couple of weeks ago, a lady came up to us, petted them and said how beautiful they were. She asked what their breed was and when I told her, she looked disgusted and shocked! Mentioning their breed changed her opinion in seconds


The reason the German Shepherd had its name changed to Alsatian was because of anti German feeling, and once the alsatian became status dogs for the idiotic irresponsible, it was changed back again for the same reason. It might be a good idea to change the staffordshire bull terrier to something more acceptable to people who read the Sun and have no idea what the dog looks like.

Any suggestions? I would leave out the word "bull" as that seems to confuse the poor souls.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Fayld said:


> And Staffies. When I was walking Charles and Lunar a couple of weeks ago, a lady came up to us, petted them and said how beautiful they were. She asked what their breed was and when I told her, she looked disgusted and shocked! Mentioning their breed changed her opinion in seconds


I get that all the time lol! Now I just ignore most people when I walk!

And that sounds good about your friend by the way!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

There are more staff x's being destroyed as PB's than PB's themselves.

I'm not going to say anything more on this thread as I'm starting to get wound up and amazed how people answer posts with blinkers on!


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> The reason the German Shepherd had its name changed to Alsatian was because of anti German feeling, and once the alsatian became status dogs for the idiotic irresponsible, it was changed back again for the same reason. It might be a good idea to change the staffordshire bull terrier to something more acceptable to people who read the Sun and have no idea what the dog looks like.
> 
> Any suggestions? I would leave out the word "bull" as that seems to confuse the poor souls.


*Pops in*

Cute Fluffy Dogs? 

Something with spaniel in it?

I'm trying to find a clever way to cross Staffie with Chihuahua or Pug, but Sug isn't too catchy.

*Leaves before I get wound up again*


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> The reason the German Shepherd had its name changed to Alsatian was because of anti German feeling, and once the alsatian became status dogs for the idiotic irresponsible, it was changed back again for the same reason. It might be a good idea to change the staffordshire bull terrier to something more acceptable to people who read the Sun and have no idea what the dog looks like.
> 
> Any suggestions? I would leave out the word "bull" as that seems to confuse the poor souls.


I often call them Staffords. I think people ask the breed of Charles and Lunar because of their colour and lighter eyes. And I am going to boast now - THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

EllesBelles said:


> *Pops in*
> 
> Cute Fluffy Dogs?
> 
> ...


So is there a county in the country that does not already have a terrier named after it? I mean we could call it a Lincolnshire terrier and people would say: Ooh, never met one of those before; isn't he gorgeous?

Or a Cambridgeshire terrier? Yorkshire is already taken, but there must be some left.


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

EllesBelles said:


> *Pops in*
> 
> Cute Fluffy Dogs?
> 
> ...


Stafoodle?!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> So is there a county in the country that does not already have a terrier named after it? I mean we could call it a Lincolnshire terrier and people would say: Ooh, never met one of those before; isn't he gorgeous?
> 
> Or a Cambridgeshire terrier? Yorkshire is already taken, but there must be some left.


Lancashire Terrier. We don't have one. We have a Heeler, but not a terrier!

:yesnod:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> The reason the German Shepherd had its name changed to Alsatian was because of anti German feeling, and once the alsatian became status dogs for the idiotic irresponsible, it was changed back again for the same reason.


Just a bit of trivia to go along with this, Anti German feeling is also responsible for the name Great Dane which used to be called the German Mastiff.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> So is there a county in the country that does not already have a terrier named after it? I mean we could call it a Lincolnshire terrier and people would say: Ooh, never met one of those before; isn't he gorgeous?
> 
> Or a Cambridgeshire terrier? Yorkshire is already taken, but there must be some left.


I'm going to walk all the staffies later, and introduce them to people as rare Cambridgeshire terriers. This shall be my social experiment.

I really need to do some work. Having one of those days...good job they need me here


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

EllesBelles said:


> I'm going to walk all the staffies later, and introduce them to people as rare Cambridgeshire terriers. This shall be my social experiment.
> 
> I really need to do some work. Having one of those days...good job they need me here


I might try something like that later. 'Rare Porcelain Blue West Yorkshire Staffords.'


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

EllesBelles said:


> I'm going to walk all the staffies later, and introduce them to people as rare Cambridgeshire terriers. This shall be my social experiment.
> 
> I really need to do some work. Having one of those days...good job they need me here


Mine will be a very rare Lancashire Terrier...


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

EllesBelles said:


> *Pops in*
> 
> Cute Fluffy Dogs?
> 
> ...


Staffuaua and Staffug!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> The reason the German Shepherd had its name changed to Alsatian was because of anti German feeling, and once the alsatian became status dogs for the idiotic irresponsible, it was changed back again for the same reason. It might be a good idea to change the staffordshire bull terrier to something more acceptable to people who read the Sun and have no idea what the dog looks like.
> 
> Any suggestions? I would leave out the word "bull" as that seems to confuse the poor souls.


Man-eating hound! Ducks for cover!


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

It does not matter what they are called - I have still to meet a Staffie or a cross that is safe around other dogs

As long as the majority are bred and owned by idiots, their reputation will never improve.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

kirksandallchins said:


> It does not matter what they are called - I have still to meet a Staffie or a cross that is safe around other dogs
> 
> As long as the majority are bred and owned by idiots, their reputation will never improve.


You are cordially invited to Royston Heath, particularly at 7.30 am any morning, where there is a lovely staffie friend of my dogs' called Dodger. In fact there are many staffies that gather on Royston heath and every single one is safe around other dogs.

The point of calling them something else is that many staffie owners have encountered people making great fuss of them until they are told what they are, then they run away. Given another name, these idiots wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

I know of numerous staffie and staffie x's that are very good with other dogs. I also know of many other dogs, of various breeds and cross breeds that are not good with other dogs so i dont think you can say its one breed specifically.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lola71 said:


> I know of numerous staffie and staffie x's that are very good with other dogs. I also know of many other dogs, of various breeds and cross breeds that are not good with other dogs so i dont think you can say its one breed specifically.


Of course if you go out determined that staffies do not get on with other dogs, you are going to keep your dog well away from any staffie you see and prove your own point to yourself. Sounds like a bit of a catch 22 to me.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

kirksandallchins said:


> It does not matter what they are called - I have still to meet a Staffie or a cross that is safe around other dogs
> 
> As long as the majority are bred and owned by idiots, their reputation will never improve.


You are welcome to come and visit me and my staffie x, she is totally safe around other dogs


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Charles and Lunar play with other dogs quite happily. Some other dog owners are comfortable with it and enjoy watching them play, others lead their dogs away more than likely thinking my two are going to eat them alive!! Infact, Charles got put in his place by a Yorkie once.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Molly was set upon once, she was terrified and literally leapt into my arms for safety. She was even bleeding above the eye and had a sore back where the beast leapt onto her back to get the better of her......the perpetrator of this attack? My parents cat!!!


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Lola71 said:


> Molly was set upon once, she was terrified and literally leapt into my arms for safety. She was even bleeding above the eye and had a sore back where the beast leapt onto her back to get the better of her......the perpetrator of this attack? My parents cat!!!


Charles is scared of cats. He hides behind me then sulks for a couple of hours if my mother-in-laws cats hiss at him. When the cats leave the room, he acts like he scared them off and walks about all proud of himself!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

kirksandallchins said:


> It does not matter what they are called - I have still to meet a Staffie or a cross that is safe around other dogs
> 
> As long as the majority are bred and owned by idiots, their reputation will never improve.


Kindly go fornicate with yourself 

Ive been attacked and bitten by staffs, i dont tar the rest of the breed because of 1 bad encounter, i'd love a wee staffy. You wont find a more loyal dog imo. And idiots breed every breed, so your arguement is invalid


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

kirksandallchins said:


> It does not matter what they are called - I have still to meet a Staffie or a cross that is safe around other dogs
> 
> As long as the majority are bred and owned by idiots, their reputation will never improve.


You can't have met many then  i've only met a handful of staffs/x that are DA the rest are completely fine, just like my staff Harv who adores other dogs


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

kirksandallchins said:


> It does not matter what they are called - *I have still to meet a Staffie or a cross that is safe around other dogs*
> 
> As long as the majority are bred and owned by idiots, their reputation will never improve.


Have a word... 

From my staff x... :dita:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

kirksandallchins said:


> It does not matter what they are called - I have still to meet a Staffie or a cross that is safe around other dogs
> 
> As long as the majority are bred and owned by idiots, their reputation will never improve.


Lets play spot the Feckwit...... oh look there's one ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Dexie says- erm :dita::dita::dita:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Fayld said:


> Charles and Lunar play with other dogs quite happily. Some other dog owners are comfortable with it and enjoy watching them play, others lead their dogs away more than likely thinking my two are going to eat them alive!! Infact, Charles got put in his place by a Yorkie once.


Harvey got "savaged" by my Auntie's Chi when he came to stay. Bloody thing grabbed hold of his ear and would not let go.

In fact, I'd go as far as to say that a lot of toy dogs I've met are quite anti social!! Its never been the staffs we have had issues with! A Pug, 4 Chis, 2 Yorkies and (not a toy breed) 1 Lab have all had a pop at one of my two!

rrr:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

kirksandallchins said:


> It does not matter what they are called - I have still to meet a Staffie or a cross that is safe around other dogs
> 
> As long as the majority are bred and owned by idiots, their reputation will never improve.


I do think it depends where you live. Some areas are full of little boys trying to substitute their shortfalls with a status dog.

Luckily many other areas have people who care about the dog on the end of the lead and don't feel the need to sooth their egos 

I feel sorry for you if you come from the former


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

kirksandallchins said:


> It does not matter what they are called - I have still to meet a Staffie or a cross that is safe around other dogs
> 
> As long as the majority are bred and owned by idiots, their reputation will never improve.


I really tried to bite my tongue so far and haven't posted on this thread, but this statement just can't stand!

My ENTIRE male staffie is perfectly safe around all sorts of dogs. In fact, he is a bit too friendly sometimes. If we have problems with dogs it's usually Labs, but "they are friendly", according to their owners. 
Here is some evidence for you:
Gasp, there is even a child around this vicious animal. 



























A couple of weeks ago, Terence decided to go say hello to the class for the dog-aggressive dogs which is held next door. Some of the dogs were kicking off at him and what did he do? NOTHING!
You'd be welcome to meet him whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> I really tried to bite my tongue so far and haven't posted on this thread, but this statement just can't stand!
> 
> My ENTIRE male staffie is perfectly safe around all sorts of dogs. In fact, he is a bit too friendly sometimes. If we have problems with dogs it's usually Labs, but "they are friendly", according to their owners.
> Here is some evidence for you:
> Gasp, there is even a child around this vicious animal.


THERES A FRICKEN CHILD TOUCHING THAT STAFFY? what on earth were you thinking????? :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Fayld said:


> Charles is scared of cats. He hides behind me then sulks for a couple of hours if my mother-in-laws cats hiss at him. When the cats leave the room, he acts like he scared them off and walks about all proud of himself!


He's right to be scared. I once watched my dear departed old cat, Charlie, hiding under the hedge as two roaming dogs came down the road, thinking how glad I was he was keeping out of the way........then realised too late that he was only hiding so that he could ambush them! 
2 big dogs, running in fear of their life from the little kitty :laugh:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

myshkin said:


> He's right to be scared. I once watched my dear departed old cat, Charlie, hiding under the hedge as two roaming dogs came down the road, thinking how glad I was he was keeping out of the way........then realised too late that he was only hiding so that he could ambush them!
> 2 big dogs, running in fear of their life from the little kitty :laugh:


There's a cat like that round here, he's quite well known & he'll stand up to anything, never seen a cat quite like him. He also has a huge territory that includes the moorings, so he lords it over holidaymakers on their boats as well


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> There's a cat like that round here, he's quite well known & he'll stand up to anything, never seen a cat quite like him. He also has a huge territory that includes the moorings, so he lords it over holidaymakers on their boats as well


One of the neighbours once very tactfully asked if I'd considered neutering him...she really did not believe me when I told her he was done at 6 months old.
He was much loved by people....but the nemesis of anything on four legs. I was told he chased urban foxes


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> THERES A FRICKEN CHILD TOUCHING THAT STAFFY? what on earth were you thinking????? :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


I know. I'll never win a Mother of the Year award that way. 
Here's another one for good measure.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Lovely photos!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Lola71 said:


> Lovely photos!


I have loads. My kids and Terence are my favourite subjects. The photos are always lovely!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Since we are sharing scary photos! Yes not a staff or a kid.... but whos more scared Chance or my dad? (yes he's a bit mad  )


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> THERES A FRICKEN CHILD TOUCHING THAT STAFFY? what on earth were you thinking????? :ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:


THAT SAVAGE MONSTER COULD OF EATEN THE CHILD ALIVE ....... !!!!!

Great pic - love seeing pics like these :thumbup:


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

pogo said:


> Since we are sharing scary photos! Yes not a staff or a kid.... but whos more scared Chance or my dad? (yes he's a bit mad  )


Haha!! Chance is looking at him like he is embarrassed. Very funny :thumbup:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

pogo said:


> Since we are sharing scary photos! Yes not a staff or a kid.... but whos more scared Chance or my dad? (yes he's a bit mad  )


Awww, beautiful.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

pogo said:


> Since we are sharing scary photos! Yes not a staff or a kid.... but whos more scared Chance or my dad? (yes he's a bit mad  )


But he is poised to give you a nuts squash if you push your luck just for lulz of course


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

That is a proper "grandads stopz embarrassing us" from Chance!!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Ha, just to add another thing that Harvey is scared of to the list...nail files. 

Was filing my nails the other day and he looked at me, got off the couch and hit under the table.

So thats:

1) the hoover
2) the hairdryer
3) the shower
4) my auntie's chi
5) the killer pug
6) the black lab 
7) the washing line
8) nail files.

Honestly, we have had him since he was a puppy...he's a right wimp. :wink:


----------



## Fayld (Jun 25, 2012)

Horse and Hound said:


> Ha, just to add another thing that Harvey is scared of to the list...nail files.
> 
> Was filing my nails the other day and he looked at me, got off the couch and hit under the table.
> 
> ...


Charles is scared of cats, smaller dogs (due to a Yorkie putting him in his place) and the bathroom because he thinks he is going in the bath! Also, he is a rubbish guard dog and jumps on me if someone comes to the door!


----------

